# Family and couple needed for filming



## RosieWilc (Aug 18, 2016)

Hello,

This is a slightly unusal topic but I am working on a project for which we are looking for a local family and a couple (separate) to take part in some filming.

The family can be either one or two parents and at least one child (over the age of 16). We need a real family and couple who are happy in front of the camera.

The filming is for a brand video and will take place next Tuesday, 23rd August (exact locations tbc). 

It will be very easy, with no dialogue involved. We have £100 to give to each person and it shouldn't take more than 2 hours.

Please do leave a comment if you're interested or know someone who might be!

Thanks so much

Rosie


----------



## MrSki (Aug 18, 2016)

A local family local to tbc?


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 18, 2016)

I'll do it, tell me the exact locations please


----------



## mauvais (Aug 18, 2016)

Urban should do it, en masse.

_We are fam-i-ly..._


----------



## RosieWilc (Aug 18, 2016)

MrSki said:


> A local family local to tbc?



Hi Mr Ski,

Apologies. Local to Brixton. Or South East London generally.

Thanks
Rosie


----------



## 8den (Aug 18, 2016)

Might be an idea to explain what filming will involve and who is it for


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 18, 2016)

8den said:


> Might be an idea to explain what filming will involve and who is it for



It's a brand. Perhaps sex toys or pot noodles?


----------



## Greebo (Aug 18, 2016)

RosieWilc I've asked for this to be moved to the Brixton noticeboard.

However, I should warn you that urban75 is more of a community than just a messageboard and it's regarded as good form to contribute and participate before you start asking for things.


----------



## 8den (Aug 18, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> It's a brand. Perhaps sex toys or pot noodles?



Doubtful, my pot noodle flesh light hybrid is still at the drawing board stage


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 18, 2016)

8den said:


> Doubtful, my pot noodle flesh light hybrid is still at the drawing board stage




I believe DotCommunist may have already beaten you to the patent office on this one; pending-patent 886772812 Mr Pedro Foetus, pot-noodle carton, 3 fresh pigs livers, Kleenex.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 18, 2016)

What does "couple (separate)" mean? A real couple filmed separately? Two people who are not a couple? A separated couple?

Also. What's the brand? I don't do Nestle so if its one of those Nespresso ads with George Clooney I'm not interested.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 18, 2016)

perhaps it is an avante gard silent comedy, a piece of revolutionary theatre. There will be slogans in french, white facepaint and kraftwek soundtrack


----------



## A380 (Aug 18, 2016)

8den said:


> Doubtful, my pot noodle flesh light hybrid is still at the drawing board stage


You wouldn't want to get the cooling down rate assessment wrong on that one...


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 18, 2016)

RosieWilc said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is a slightly unusal topic but I am working on a project for which we are looking for a local family and a couple (separate) to take part in some filming.
> 
> ...


I'm local, and so is my wife.


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 18, 2016)

RosieWilc said:


> It will be very easy, with no dialogue involved. We have £100 to give to each person and it shouldn't take more than 2 hours.


Ooo (!)

So if we bring all 23 kids, that's £2,500?

If so, do we have time to pop out another couple before filming?


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 18, 2016)

RosieWilc said:


> Hi Mr Ski,
> 
> Apologies. Local to Brixton. Or South East London generally.
> 
> ...


Ah. I'm not local to there.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 18, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> I'm local, and so is my wife.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 18, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> Ah. I'm not local to there.


I'm sure you could skype it in


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 18, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> I'm sure you could skype it in


That's when you connect a Daguerreotype machine to a tin can which is connected via a length of string to another tin can which is connected to a Kinetoscope, danny la rouge


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 18, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> That's when you connect a Daguerreotype machine to a tin can which is connected via a length of string to another tin can which is connected to a Kinetoscope, danny la rouge



Sorry, I forgot you needed it in large type.


----------



## Angellic (Aug 18, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> It's a brand. Perhaps sex toys or pot noodles?




Foxtons?


----------



## 8den (Aug 18, 2016)

Angellic said:


> Foxtons?



Foxtons don't want the people who currently live in Brixton to be there so they're hardly going to advertise using them.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 18, 2016)

skyscraper101 said:


> What does "couple (separate)" mean? A real couple filmed separately? Two people who are not a couple? A separated couple?
> 
> Also. What's the brand? I don't do Nestle so if its one of those Nespresso ads with George Clooney I'm not interested.



A separate couple from any couple included in the family group, I think.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Aug 18, 2016)

£100? As long as it's not an estate agent I'm happy to do it (and donate the cash).


----------

